# Solved: Avira Antivir will not auto-update



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

I have used Avira Antivir for a couple of years and have the latest version (9). It typically auto-updates every day. It did not do so on Wednesday, so I tried doing a "Start update". It starts "scanning for updates", but the bar moves about 1/4" and stops; have to abort. This has gone on for 3 days. I checked with a friend who also has it, and she has the same problem. It's apparently a problem at Avira's end. *Anybody know what's going on?*

In case you're wondering why I didn't post this question on Avira's forum, it's impossible to do that. You have to register to access it. I did that a year ago, but forgot my password. Although they give you a "forgot password" link, it sends you an e-mail with a link to a "Request new password" page, but the page it is incomprehensible; nothing I enter is acceptable. So I've given up trying to get back in.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling Avira?


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

No, not yet. I had to do that 6 months ago and it did solve the problem then. But I wanted to see if perhaps there was a problem with their server, in view of the fact that a friend using a completely different computer in a different office 6 miles away with a different ISP has the same problem.


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

I had the same problem. I found an update page on their site and downloaded a large update file. You then close your internet connection and do a manual update. They tell you to put the file on your usb and install from there. I did it that way on one machine and other I installed from my desktop. Both worked. I have that file. if you want to give me your email I'll send it to you. File name is ivdf_fusebundle_nt_en.zip you do not have to unzip anything.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

sidbub said:


> I had the same problem. I found an update page on their site and downloaded a large update file. You then close your internet connection and do a manual update. They tell you to put the file on your usb and install from there. I did it that way on one machine and other I installed from my desktop. Both worked. I have that file. if you want to give me your email I'll send it to you. File name is ivdf_fusebundle_nt_en.zip you do not have to unzip anything.


I'm aware of how to do the manual updates; have done 2 since Wednesday. The problem is if Avira doesn't fix what ails Antivir, we will ALWAYS have to do manual updates because auto-update has stopped working. By inference on the timing of the problem, I conclude that they issued a program (not just a definitions) update Tuesday or Wednesday that screwed up the automatic update sub-routine. As of this morning (9/19), it is still not fixed.


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

OK I hope they get it fixed soon!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> No, not yet. I had to do that 6 months ago and it did solve the problem then.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

It occurred to me that by now Avira MUST (?) be aware of the problem and has fixed the program *on their download server*. Since auto-update does not work in the version on everybody's computer, they have no way to get the fixed program to users. So I'm about to (once again!) uninstall, download what I hope is a fixed version from their server, and reinstall. I will report back here whether that works or not.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Well, folks, it didn't work; updates using the link on the front page of a *newly-installed program* still do not work, which means automatic updates also will not work.

I thought that by going directly to Avira's Web site, I would be able to get a *fixed* version of Antivir, but Avira has chosen to outsource downloads to CNET, so that's where it sends you. Apparently Avira is unaware of, or has not yet figured out how to fix, the problem, or has not uploaded a fixed version to the CNET server. After uninstalling Antivir (using Revo Uninstaller and the deepest uninstall, which does the most thorough removal of ALL files), I downloaded and installed the version that was on CNET's server, then did a manual update of the definitions file.

I am willing to put up with the hassle of doing manual updates for up to one week using their arcane process of download (file is over 28MB, so if you have DSL, it will take a while), then move the file to a jump drive, then open Avira, click Update from the top menu (not the 'Start update' link), select Manual Update, then double-click the definitions file on the jump drive. Avira typically updates the definitions file every day, occasionally skipping a day, so to keep the file up-to-date, I will have to do a manual update at least every other day. Pain in the a**! If they don't fix it by the end of next week, I will replace Antivir with Avast. Not quite as good at identifing and removing malware, and the interface is worse than Avira's, which isn't very good, but at least the auto-updates work!


----------



## wonky (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm having the same problems. Hope they come up with a solution quickly.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Everybody using ver. 9 of Antivir has to be having the same problem, but I'll bet most aren't aware of it because, except for the pop-up advertising the paid versions that appears after an auto-update, you're not aware that an update occurred. Next week, it will dawn of many that they've not seen the pop-up for several days. Then they'll open Antivir, look at the date of the last update, may have the dreaded yellow exclamation character next to "Last update", and will click 'Start update'. That's when they'll realize the program is broken. The Avira Forum with subsequently be swamped with people asking what's going on.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

9/20/09, 0740 hours: Turned on the computer and (of course) attempted an Antivir update first thing. Guess what? *IT WORKS. . .THEY FIXED IT*. . .by golly! And it _was_ apparently a bug in the program files, because the update installed only 4 files (avprof.dll, prefix.msg.avr, build.dat, V9.0.0.408, oembleft.bmp), all of which are program, not definition, files.

I will mark this thread as solved!


----------



## wonky (Apr 24, 2005)

Auto update still does not work for me.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Wonky: Then it's likely something is wrong with Antivir on your computer. Try uninstalling, then download the latest version from http://www.free-av.de/en/trialpay_download/1/avira_antivir_personal__free_antivirus.html. Then try the update.


----------

